# Assault Wheelbarrow



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

The snow is falling and it makes me nostalgic. Who remembers the ol Assault Wheelbarrow?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’m in the “Whut” camp. It sounds video worthy though.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

67drake said:


> I’m in the “Whut” camp. It sounds video worthy though.


I was thinking about a certain gun culture member from back around the turn of the millennium. If you know you know. I wasn't actively involved in that particular group but the story kind of became a legend in the online gun culture of that time- With theories about ATF agents and psych wards.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Nah IDK, I remember a member named "Ernie" who was pretty hardcore....and the compost guy [ forerunner? ]. Thats about as far back as I can recall....maybe 08-ish.


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

Maybe he mounted the Vickers on the wheelbarrow. He could carry the coolant with it, too!


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Sounds inefficient? Who has to push it? I vote not it.


----------



## Orchardsmith (5 mo ago)

Not it!


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Gun Kid.
I remember him well.
Real name was Melvin. I forgot his last name.
Ex con, I believe he’s back in the slammer for unregistered firearms.


----------



## IceFire (10 mo ago)

Big_Al said:


> Gun Kid.
> I remember him well.
> Real name was Melvin. I forgot his last name.
> Ex con, I believe he’s back in the slammer for unregistered firearms.


Ah, GK. Why am I not surprised? Remember him well. He was always a few french fries short of a happy meal....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I recall GK

I thought about building a wheelbarrow gun caddie I ended up using a jogging stroller instead much lighter 

this is a real thing at 3 gun matches because well your hauling a shotgun 250 rounds of 12 ga , your rifle 250 rounds likely in mags and your pistol stays on you but your also carrying about 250 rounds for that also as well as your lunch , rain coat  and often putting 2 people on a cart which makes it 4 long guns 1500 rounds of ammo and other gear


----------

